# Custom dog crate



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I just finished a dog crate for our new puppy. I wanted to build a piece of furniture that was also a dog crate. 

It is solid walnut and walnut ply for the panels. I wanted to use my new scroll saw and I really wanted to try the floating table top concept, so I made sure to add those features in my design. 

I am happy with how it came out. 

The finish is 2 coats of BLO, then 2 brushed coats of dewaxed shellac, followed by 6 sprayed coats of waterbased poly. This was the first time I used shellac or poly and I like the combination for sealing the wood and giving a nice protective finish. 

















































My favorite piece of wood is the bottom trim piece on the front. When I saw that grain pattern in the board, I knew I had to show it off. 

Oh yeah, our puppy is a 3-month old golden retriever. He's very smart and good with the little ones.


----------



## ClaytonB (Jun 18, 2014)

*Nice Build*

That is nice work, looks like Zeus will be outgrowing that pretty quickly with the breed. Very nice detail work indeed!


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

I see one serious flaw in your design.....In a couple months, that dog will dwarf that crate...lol. My golden grew up fast. The are the best dogs though, great with kids and they are so loving. My 17 month old son climbs all over her, pulls on her, steps on her, etc and she just lays there and wags her tail and tries to lick him.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I sure hope my design isn't too flawed in that regard. In all my research for crates, this size kept popping up as the most recommended for goldens. It's 27" wide by 28" tall by 36" long.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Masterjer said:


> I sure hope my design isn't too flawed in that regard. In all my research for crates, this size kept popping up as the most recommended for goldens. It's 27" wide by 28" tall by 36" long.


It probably is. That's probably what they recommend for the crate training size. Once he is big enough he wont use it anyways. I was just making remarks at how fast they grow. Mine is 90 lbs.


----------



## cmm314 (Mar 24, 2014)

"you built me a chew toy that I can LIVE IN?! Best dad ever!"

Seriously though, nice looking crate. The grain pattern on the sides and the finish look great. Well done.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

cmm314 said:


> "you built me a chew toy that I can LIVE IN?! Best dad ever!" Seriously though, nice looking crate. The grain pattern on the sides and the finish look great. Well done.


Haha. That's hilarious. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## AndyV (Jun 18, 2014)

Looks good! Have fun with the pup. We have a chocolate lab who is 10 months old and 75 lbs already. I wish I could trust him in something great like that.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

I likey!


----------



## jme9626 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ha! I really like this idea. The dog looks sad though.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

jme9626 said:


> Ha! I really like this idea. The dog looks sad though.


Yeah, he's totally sad to lose his freedom. He still doesn't like it. I keep putting his toys in there and he'll drag them out every time.


----------

